# Wrestling and Boxing by Ed James



## lklawson (Nov 1, 2008)

I have republished the 1878 "Boxing and Wrestling" by Ed James.

Blurb:


> Published from New York in 1878, this manual on Boxing and Wrestling
> offers instructions for the budding enthusiast of Physical Culture and
> "Scientific" self defense.
> 
> ...


Special thanks to Ken Pfrenger for making this text available to me for republishing

As usual, the download is free.

http://www.lulu.com/content/4717836


----------



## kaizasosei (Nov 1, 2008)

HOLY TIME CAPSULE, BATMAN!!!

Interesting read!  Will have to decipher the bulk of it later on.  Thanks for the download link.  I'm thinking that there are some jewels of wisdom or technique to be found.  Not quite as ancient, but i've been meaning to head to the library and get myself the jujutsu canon book that i know is there as i have borrowed it before.. . 

weird thing is that the more you learn, the more you tend to find and can learn from books and photos, always seeing more that you didn't see before.  I hope this is the case when i get the canon, which is full of goodies, as i can remember.


j


----------



## lklawson (Nov 1, 2008)

kaizasosei said:


> HOLY TIME CAPSULE, BATMAN!!!
> 
> Interesting read!  Will have to decipher the bulk of it later on.  Thanks for the download link.  I'm thinking that there are some jewels of wisdom or technique to be found.


Follow the "author" link up to find 13 other antique manuals free for download.



> Not quite as ancient, but i've been meaning to head to the library and get myself the jujutsu canon book that i know is there as i have borrowed it before.. .
> 
> weird thing is that the more you learn, the more you tend to find and can learn from books and photos, always seeing more that you didn't see before.  I hope this is the case when i get the canon, which is full of goodies, as i can remember.


Yeah.  Good stuff.  

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## jarrod (Nov 1, 2008)

terrific find as usual, thanks.

jf


----------

